# DIN A4 - DIN A5 - Brauche Umrechnung in PT (Illustrator)



## housymaus20 (19. September 2001)

Brauche dringend Hilfe.
Ich muss Layouts in Illu 9 machen. Einmal DinA5 und einmal Din A4.
Wieviel Pt muss dann die verdammte ganze Fläche sein?
Kann mir mal irgendeiner ne gescheite Tabelle oder so sagen oder einfach zeigen wie man das rechnet?


----------



## Tribalman (19. September 2001)

*cm in pt*

Jau! Ist doch alles halb so wild!

Also : 

Ein Din A4 Bogen ist 21,0 x 29,7 cm groß, gelle?
Wenn Du jetzt eine Photoshop-Datei in genau der Größe
bearbeiten möchtest, dann öffnest Du eine neue Datei
(STRG + N) und stellst bei der Maßeinheit zunächst mal
cm ein. Gib jetzt die Maße ein (21,0 x 29,7).
Wenn Du jetzt die Maßeinheit auf Punkt umstellst, werden
Deine Maße automatisch umgerechnet .

Damit ergibt sich für 

Din A4 = 21,0 x 29,7 cm = 595,3 x 841,9 Punkt

und

Din A5 = 14,8 x 21,0 cm = 419,5 x 595,3 Punkt

(Achtung! Ein Din A5 Blatt mißt nach Din nicht wirklich
exakt die Hälfte (14,85 cm) eines Din A4 Blattes, sondern
14,8 cm in der Breite. Wo der halbe Millimeter hin ist kann
ich Dir aber auch nicht sagen  ).

Ich hoffe meine Angaben sind genau genug und ich konnte
Dir helfen.

Tribalman


----------



## housymaus20 (19. September 2001)

*jaaaa!*

Dankeschöööööööööön!!!!

@--->>----

Hast mir sehr geholfen.....auf die Idee mit PS hätte ich auch kommen können *schäm*!
Aber wenn man in Hektik is...

Jedenfalls thxxxx!!


----------



## Tribalman (20. September 2001)

*Gern geschehen*

´Hab doch gern geholfen. Und Danke für die Blume *g.


----------

